# Best conky setup?



## infra_red_dude (Apr 6, 2008)

The most amazing conky setup I've ever come across!

*blog.brixandersen.dk/images/conky_thumb.png

(Click on the image for a larger view)

The author gives info about the conky setup on his blog: *blog.brixandersen.dk/?p=67

Anybody trying something like this?


----------



## hullap (Apr 6, 2008)

Dude dont doublepost


----------

